# Ufc 162



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Will Silva lose tonight?


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

No way


Hold Fast!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hope so. But not likely.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

its always the same story, anderson will win..


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Where are they showin the UFC fights these days I can't seem to find it lately. It was on Spike for a while them got moved to FEUL or FUEL what ever and now I don't knnow WHERE it is.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The main fights are PPV only.


Walkin' Jack said:


> Where are they showin the UFC fights these days I can't seem to find it lately. It was on Spike for a while them got moved to FEUL or FUEL what ever and now I don't knnow WHERE it is.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

txranger said:


> The main fights are PPV only.


That sounds about right. sad3sm Thanks for the info....


----------



## Bebo (Aug 17, 2005)

Watched the early fights on FX tonight, then decided to buy the PPV. The main fight is about to start.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

*fight*

u can also go to mmajunkie.com and get play by play. I'm thinkin Silvia.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

White boy knocked his *** out!


COLD!!!!


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that! Just getting the play by play! Commentators said silva was jumping around like he was hurt right before he got knocked out!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

All that taunting finally caught up to Silva. Awesome fight. Congrats to Weidman.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha that was awesome, Silva was acting like a fool and totally disrespecting the entire sport. Was a shame the referee didn't let Weidman land a few more blows.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

TexasTrophyFisher said:


> Haha that was awesome, Silva was acting like a fool and totally disrespecting the entire sport. Was a shame the referee didn't let Weidman land a few more blows.


My exact thoughts.

Act a fool turn into the fool.

Props to Chris.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad Silva finally lost. But I'm really excited about my hometown boy Brian Melancon who won his UFC debut! Known him forever and his parents are my neighbors. Couldn't be happier for him!


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Props to Chris. To think they thought it was going to be his wrestling that would defeat Anderson?! So who gets a shot next, after Anderson of course?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

MattRez said:


> Props to Chris. To think they thought it was going to be his wrestling that would defeat Anderson?! So who gets a shot next, after Anderson of course?


Anderson said he doesn't want to fight for the belt anytime soon and wanted to rest for a while. I think Vitor will get first shot at Chris.

Melancon was impressive nice young fighter.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Melancon had a huge decision to make when the UFC called. He hasn't fought or really trained for a fight in over a year. He is a physical therapist and had to decide what was really important for him. He took a huge pay cut, went to work part time, and started training. My hats off to him. Word is (from friends who are in Vegas at the fights) is the UFC asked him after his fight to fight at 163 in Houston this October. He represented Southeast Texas well!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

Melancon looked good. Hits like a hammer.

Great to see Weidman knock that cocky SOB clean out. Well worth the $45.00.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Silva got what he deserved after the antics he displayed. Bye...Bye!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I think Silva should reimburse me .


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

chrigging said:


> I think Silva should reimburse me .


I agree. If wasnt clowning around we may have had a fight. what a jackass


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Anderson threw that fight to get out and move back toBrazil to be with all his family. You are a fool if you think Wiederman beat him on skills. 

Wiederman has submitted 8 of his last opponents, had Anderson down in the first round, couldn't finish several submission attempts on Anderson. Anderson gets back up, taunts him while getting in several solid punches on Wiederman, then tells and shows Wiederman that he is about to leg kick him in the thigh, by slapping his own leg several times. Then kicks Wiederman solidly right in the thigh just as he told him he would. 

Second round Anderson continues with the BS antics that Dana had told him not to do ever again in the ring or he would be gone from the UFC. Ever see the Documentary Like Water from 2011? 

So during his antics, he drops his hands as he has done before, he dodges a few punches, takes a few jabs, punches Wiederman with some solid ones as he did on the first round, then drop his hands again, but this time he seemed to keep them down a little longer inviting the punches. 

He takes a glancing blow, acts like he is hurt as he usually does, BUT this time he closed his eyes doing it. He has never closed his eyes while taunting an opponent like that. So as he closes his eyes and wobbles back and forth, Wiederman was able to get a few more glancing blows, then the solid one that got Anderson. 

Andersons eyes open on that one and they roll back in his head as he actually goes down. That punch was the one that actually got him with the proof being his head slammed against the mat and as it bounced back up Wiederman was already on him and finished him. 

As I said, you would be a fool to think Anderson didn't want that fight to go any other way than the way it did. He has never spoke that much English after a fight. Plus to give a speech like that is not his style. 

Notice the crowd was booing him hard, until they realized he was speaking English and heard what he was saying over and over again. They stopped booing as if they realized something other that an American finally beat Anderson. It seems for this fight that the fans had tunnel vision because the fight had been hyped up that an American could actually beat Anderson. Then he came out with the American Flag draped over him? Really? 

I've followed Anderson from the start. No matter how he acted in the ring at times, he is still a great fighter. I believe he is still at the top of his game, but that something else is going on with him, family being one. His demeanor for this fight was different, from the pre-fight comments, to the second round, and finished with his post fight speech English speech. 

Now to sit back and see how much money Dana will throw at him to get the rematch. Though if Dana holds true to his words from the last time Anderson pulled those taunting, disrespecting, hi-jinks in the ring, then he will not throw the money to Anderson for the rematch. 

Now I am not saying that Wiederman is not a great fighter. 2 KO's and 8 Submissions in his last 10 fights is not easy. But it sure seems at times when the cameras followed him after the fight that he had a look of "What the he77 did Anderson just do?" lol!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Fire eater I'm glad you posted that. I told several people on Facebook last night that all that looked staged and Silva threw the fight also


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree...

Also, it would be awesome to see him go up to fight Bones Jones. or Jone drop down... either way, thats the fight i want.


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)

FireEater said:


> Anderson threw that fight to get out and move back toBrazil to be with all his family. You are a fool if you think Wiederman beat him on skills.
> 
> Wiederman has submitted 8 of his last opponents, had Anderson down in the first round, couldn't finish several submission attempts on Anderson. Anderson gets back up, taunts him while getting in several solid punches on Wiederman, then tells and shows Wiederman that he is about to leg kick him in the thigh, by slapping his own leg several times. Then kicks Wiederman solidly right in the thigh just as he told him he would.
> 
> ...


 Factually incorrect on so many levels. 1st his name is WEIDMAN. Next his profession MMA record: he has 10 wins; 4 by knockout, 3 by submission and 3 by decision. About your conspiracy theories; I donâ€™t think anything I say will help you. Silva clowned around one too many times and finally paid the price.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The "rigged" theories started not too long after that fight ended. I'm not buying it tho. A flush shot right to the chin will drop just about anybody. You see that in MMA all the time. And I don't think Dana White is that low. He doesn't have to be, his product supports itself.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

If it was "thrown" that was a hard way to throw it getting cold *** knocked out.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

FireEater, 

I heard all that **** last night after the fight. You are going to believe what you want but the fact is, Silva's cocky arse finally got caught. 

Oh and by the way ... The CIA didn't kill Kennedy!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

glad I didn't pay 55 bucks,kinda lame
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=211679235648792


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

gom1 said:


> glad I didn't pay 55 bucks,kinda lame
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=211679235648792


The under card was actually good.... Your GF prolly bought a new coin purse that cost $55.... :wink:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

JShupe said:


> The under card was actually good.... Your GF prolly bought a new coin purse that cost $55.... :wink:


 Man,you got that right


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Silva got what he deserved after the antics he displayed. Bye...Bye!


X2! Thats what happens when you can't get over yourself.For a change,I'm on my way over to my brothers to collect!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Fire eater I'm glad you posted that. I told several people on Facebook last night that all that looked staged and Silva threw the fight also


You generally don't get knocked the fark out throwing a fight lol. Silva acts like a clown every fight and this time he got caught. He has 10 fights left on his contract what incentive does he have to throw the fight? If he fought without the antics maybe he wins maybe he gets knocked out again who knows, I guarantee you there will be a rematch....too much money involved.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> You generally don't get knocked the fark out throwing a fight lol. Silva acts like a clown every fight and this time he got caught. He has 10 fights left on his contract what incentive does he have to throw the fight? If he fought without the antics maybe he wins maybe he gets knocked out again who knows, I guarantee you there will be a rematch....too much money involved.


I think this will rematch as well.....Dana will throw a **** load of cash at em to where he can't refuse it

And very well may go down in Dallas Cowboy Stadium around end if this year.... We shall see


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The right amount of money could pay someone to be knocked the F out! Like a real nice retirement amount. For more money to be paid for later fights. Silva fans have diminished, and he's not well liked. Time to get someone else in on the spotlight. For the right amount, almost anything can be bought. Even getting knocked out. I'm sure there are still some Don Kings out there


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Dana White on "fixed" fight...

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ce-for-f-ing-idiots-who-say-ufc-162-was-fixed


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Silva acts a fool and knocks out his opponent and he is the greatest fighter of all time. Silva acts a fool and gets knocked out and the fight is "fixed"?


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)

better pic


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

g1texas said:


> Factually incorrect on so many levels. 1st his name is WEIDMAN. Next his profession MMA record: he has 10 wins; 4 by knockout, 3 by submission and 3 by decision. About your conspiracy theories; I donâ€™t think anything I say will help you. Silva clowned around one too many times and finally paid the price.


Sorry about butchering his name. Dang shame that played into my "conspiracy" theory in a negative way for you. lol!

The record I stated was the one they thew out before the fight, so take that up with Joe.

Yes, I do believe I posted about his clowning around antics in the ring, did I not?



txranger said:


> The "rigged" theories started not too long after that fight ended. I'm not buying it tho. A flush shot right to the chin will drop just about anybody. You see that in MMA all the time. And I don't think Dana White is that low. He doesn't have to be, his product supports itself.


I didn't say anything about Dana rigging the fight. I simply said that Anderson did not come in there to win or fight. And I doubt that his plan was getting knocked the f out. lol! I never said he got himself knocked out on purpose.



agonzales1981 said:


> You generally don't get knocked the fark out throwing a fight lol. Silva acts like a clown every fight and this time he got caught. He has 10 fights left on his contract what incentive does he have to throw the fight? If he fought without the antics maybe he wins maybe he gets knocked out again who knows, I guarantee you there will be a rematch....too much money involved.


I'll say it again, I never said his plan was getting himself knock the F out. And again, I posted about his antics in the ring.

And no, Anderson does not act like a clown every fight. Maybe the few you have watched, but he did clean up his antics after Dana chewed his butt and threatened to kick him out of the UFC. Well up until this fight, then he pulled his antics again.

What makes you think Dana will throw money at Anderson after this fight and the way Anderson acted in the ring?

Guarantee us a rematch? Only Anderson will know that. Remember when Dana pretty much guaranteed us a fight between GSP and Anderson back in 2012 when he walked into the ring after the GSP defeated Condit?



> I want Anderson Silva to love this fight and want it. I want Georges to love this fight and want it, cuz they're both gonna make a sh**load of money, that's a no-brainer. I want them to want it for the right reasons. This is more of a legacy fight. This is the pound-for-pound fight," Dana said.


The fight has not happened as GSP said no. So everyone's statements about throwing a lot of money at these fighters for matches does not work on all of them.

Anderson has made a ton of money in the UFC. So do any of you really think thrwoing a ton of money at him for a rematch will get him to fight?

You guys either did not read my whole post, or are not looking at the big picture, or just got mesmerized by the pre-fight hype and the American Flag.

Did any of you pay attention to the look Dana was given Anderson when he walked forward to pin the belt on WEIDMAN?

I bet Dana knew that Anderson wanted to give up that belt. Plus the look he gave him sure looked as if he was thinking, "You're gone Anderson, good riddance."

After Dana promised us the super fight of GSP vs Silva, this is from Silva later that month on 2012.



> For his part, the mercurial Anderson Silva is sounding more interested than usual but he's already given himself plenty of negotiating room by talking about his desire to take off most of 2013.


Seems to me he was already planing on getting out.

Is Anderson done after Saturdays loss? 


> There is also a very real chance that Silva really does walk away from the sport. He refused to say it on Saturday night, which is usually when fighters make those kind of snap judgments, but Silva stayed consistent insisting he would return.
> But with a family at home in Brazil, five children who miss their father and a mountain of money he's made over the years, Silva could very easily call it a career and fade into the shadows.


But this article seems to tell a whole other tale of what is to come.

Post fight article


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

LOVED seeing the spider get KTFO'd. He deserved it for acting like such a jackass. I just wish I would have had a couple large on Weidman.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Silva was trying to impress RJJ so that he could get his boxing match thats why you saw the RJJ type antics,he has done it before in a few fights but was really pouring it on cause RJJ was there and it cost him his title. Im sure there will be a rematch but i see it going the same way with Weidman winning again with either a sub or GNP. i can see why people say it was a fix but it was not silva was just trying to get that new sponsorship @ James Coney Island cause he was hot dogin it lol


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Cub Swanson was looking good, I hope that should was fight of the night. Lots of knuckleheads on FB saying the Silva fight was fixed. No way. Spider was lights out before he hit the canvas. That was a legit win by a legit fighter.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

dparkerh said:


> Cub Swanson was looking good, I hope that should was fight of the night. Lots of knuckleheads on FB saying the Silva fight was fixed. No way. Spider was lights out before he hit the canvas. That was a legit win by a legit fighter.


yup i would say everything Silva said if i was actin like a jackass and got KTFO


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)

FireEater said:


> Sorry about butchering his name. Dang shame that played into my "conspiracy" theory in a negative way for you. lol!
> 
> The record I stated was the one they thew out before the fight, so take that up with Joe.
> 
> ...


 You think he lost on purpose, I donâ€™t. I could go point by point where I think you are wrong, but I think that would be kinda pointless at this time. Bottom line; we can revisit this thread and your â€œSilva takes a dive to quit the UFCâ€ theory when/if he is back in the octagon.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> I agree...
> 
> Also, it would be awesome to see him go up to fight Bones Jones. or Jone drop down... either way, thats the fight i want.


that will no longer happen once he lost. I'm an anderson fan but his bs in the ring the last couple fights I knew it was only a matter of time before he got caught and ktfo. First I was  then I was :rotfl:.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

FireEater said:


> Sorry about butchering his name. Dang shame that played into my "conspiracy" theory in a negative way for you. lol!
> 
> The record I stated was the one they thew out before the fight, so take that up with Joe.
> 
> ...


 i really dont think he was trying to get out, there was still a superfight with Jon Jones and he has been wanting to box RJJ for the longest time i just think he figured he could do what hes been doing for the longest and get away with it just go back and look at the Bonner, Forrest, Leites, and Cote fights he clowns around in those fights too. I also think since everyone was picking Weidman maybe it put a little more of a chip on his shoulder since he was the P4P king


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

No fix IMO

Silva wasn't effective prior to the knockout, I think he was just trying his usual tactics to frustrate/take opponent out of game plan and paid the price. Short but sweet fight, love to see showboaters go down in any sport.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Silva has always done that ****. He does it to try and change the style of his opponent. 1st round Wiedman took him down and G&P'd him. Silva's preference is to counter. He wants the other guy to attack and he is the greatest counter fighter to walk the planet. Then once he hurts you, he just over whelms you. Guys like Wiedman who like to G&P also like to counter. It is the safest time to attack for take downs. GSP lives by it. Silva was afraid to attack Wiedman because he didn't want to get taken down so he does what he always does in this situation - he taunted his opponent to try and get him on the attack. It worked to perfection like it seems to every fight - just this time his opponent connected perfectly. As Silva bobbed and weaved, he bobbed to side of the incoming punch that connected to the bottom of the jaw while the top half was moving against the punch. Automatic - doesn't matter who you are. Almost all of the long time title holders are counter attackers. It is just a chess match to see who loses their patience first. I guess since the champion has the belt, they win the patience contest almost every time. The challenger knows he only has this one shot so he better take advantage of it and attacks. Usually not a smart choice. This is also why some of Silva's fights have been completely horrific to watch. Both fighters refused to engage. Silva likes to blame it on the challenger, but it is 50/50. Now, we'll get to see what he is made of because he is the challenger.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*I thought this was pretty interesting-*

*UFC 162 Fighter Salaries*

Chris Weidman: $48,000 (includes $24,000 win bonus)
def. *Anderson Silva: $600,000
*Silvaâ€™s win bonus would have been $200,000*
Frankie Edgar: $240,000 (includes $120,000 win bonus)
def. Charles Oliveira: $21,000
Tim Kennedy: $90,000 (includes $30,000 win bonus)
def. Roger Gracie: $50,000
Mark Munoz: $84,000 (includes $42,000 win bonus)
def. Tim Boetsch: $37,000
Cub Swanson: $58,000 (includes $29,000 win bonus)
def. Dennis Siver: $33,000
Andrew Craig: $24,000 (includes $12,000 win bonus)
def. Chris Leben: $51,000
Norman Parke: $30,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus)
def. Kazuki Tokudome: $8,000

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ufc-162-fighter-salaries-despite-164311670--mma.html


----------



## MilkBucket (Oct 22, 2012)

The fighters are all pawns, in Dana's game. He controls who stays on top and who falls. Its all about money.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to me like Weidman needs a better agent, undefeated fighting in the main event while making a fraction of some of the undercard fighters.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Anderson is acting like a typical showboater and got knocked the F-out


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Weidman got chump change for climbing the list and winning!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

greenhornet said:


> Looks to me like Weidman needs a better agent, undefeated fighting in the main event while making a fraction of some of the undercard fighters.


He wins a couple more, he will get his money. But timing is everything just like other sports. This was only Wiedman's 10th fight. I am guessing but he probably signed a 2-4 contract originally for $10k a fight or so. Then after beating some bottom dwellers and newbies, he probably signed another 4-8 fight contract for his current pay. He was still a new and up and comer. Most fizzle out so his pay reflected that. I am guessing he probably has another 2-4 fights under his current contract. He needs to sustain some type of top ranking and most importantly popularity and his next contract will probably be in the $100-400k per fight.

Also, don't forget he got KO of the night which was another $70k and he probably got PPV money and a locker room bonus. I wouldn't be surprised if he made $500k Saturday night by the time he collects all of his checks. Silva probably made 2-3 million.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where do you get these numbers from Barb?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like Silva was trained by the same guy that trained Sonny Liston. Maybe he can try out for the olympic diving team now.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Let me preface this by saying I'm not one of those who thought the fight was fixed or thrown however there was something w Silva's demeanor that just didn't add up from the weigh in to post fight.

Someone else said it in earlier thread something is going on with him be it him personally or his family. It seemed like he really didn't care that he lost. 

He even pointed out post fight that the UFC and DW and LF has changed his whole families life. 

I think CW is a good fighter however I will say in my opinion there will be a host of different champions upcoming in the weight class.. I'm not sure if he is an elite fighter however I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Part of the problem with the UFC these days is that the sport is still new in relation to boxing, so there is not enough "competition" with other MMA organizations. This coupled with the size of the UFC and their media deals, puts the competitive other organizations at a disadvantage. 
So, the UFC can pay terrible wages to fighters for title matches because essentially the UFC is the only "real" game in town. The fighters must all eventually fight in the UFC if they want the lucrative endorsement deals and the publicity that will make them the big money as well as being recognized for having their Bona fides. I know there are others in the sport, but the UFC is recognized as the big leagues at least in this country. 
I am not sure how much sports management there is and how many managers of the quality you find in the boxing world there are in the MMA game. It seems to me (very little knowledge) that the UFC speaks directly with most of these guys or the gym owner (another former fighter) to put together these fights.
Fighters are good at fighting, not at negotiating purses, couple this with the fact that most are very young and inexperienced in business matters and you get the fighters purses.
Add all this up, and there is a tremendous disparity in what the contestants receive for title matches vs another competitive sport like boxing. Most of these guys look to retire by owning a gym and training other fighters. In the boxing world, I would say that there is/are a numbers of Champions who look to retire and watch their investments, if they haven't squandered the money they made because the purses are so much bigger.
The UFC is simply following the golden rule-- He with the gold makes all the rules.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Where do you get these numbers from Barb?


I said I was guessing on Weidman specifically, but my guess is based upon general contract lengths and salaries are commonly posted publicly after fights and after certain fighters sign contracts throughout the year.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I honestly don't have a problem with the fighter pay. Lets use Wiedman one more time as an example. UFC newbies are more like baseball than football and very unpredictable to pick who will make it and who won't. Wiedman would've been equal to a 15th rounder. Some promise, but needed some growth in certain areas and a lot of hard work. Smashes the competition in Double A ball so he gets called up to the big leagues and signs a 3 year contract for the a hair above the minimum and just a hair above the average because he did very well in Double A. He has a very good rookie season, but still has some doubting if he can continue to do it against the best of the best. Many players have great seasons, but the majority can't do it year after year after year. But this guy makes the All Star game and wins the batting crown his second year. He still has to play his 3rd season under his old contract and if he slips and only bats .225 that 3rd season. Guess what, that new contract will suffer. If he has another great season, then cha-ching on that new contract. Wiedman is in the exact same boat. We here about 4-5 fighters in the whole world to make a fortune and think all boxers make it. They don't. The other 99.5% probably make less than the UFC guys. Ask a minor league baseball how much they make. It ain't good. Many of those fighters in the UFC are considered minor leaguers. They are fighting for the chance to make it off the preliminaries and on to PPV. That is when they start making good money.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is there a video of the K-O available online?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> Is there a video of the K-O available online?


Should be on YouTube by now.

F Dana White. I refuse to pay for fights, only use bootleg URLs with my PC plugged into the TV. It is as good as the real thing but you can't record it. No big deal and I'm keeping $54.95 from DW.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

U got knocked the F#!& out!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

dparkerh said:


> Should be on YouTube by now.
> 
> F Dana White. I refuse to pay for fights, only use bootleg URLs with my PC plugged into the TV. It is as good as the real thing but you can't record it. No big deal and I'm keeping $54.95 from DW.


I haven't bought one in a long time. Got a Buffalo Wild Wings, a pizza place, and a sports bar all within 15 minutes of my house that show every fight. We'll go and eat dinner and hang out for $15-20/person and watch all the fights. Lot better deal than the $55 PPV.


----------



## MilkBucket (Oct 22, 2012)

That was Weidmans 3rd UFC fight, that is why the difference in pay. Silva knew he was going out either way. Last time he show boated that bad he was told by DW he would no longer be a fighter in the UFC if it happened again. So all in all I think he wated to lose.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

brleatherwood said:


> That was Weidmans 3rd UFC fight, that is why the difference in pay. Silva knew he was going out either way. Last time he show boated that bad he was told by DW he would no longer be a fighter in the UFC if it happened again. So all in all I think he wated to lose.


Silva signed a 10 fight contract. He wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

So why didn't he just tap out when Weidman got him in a toe hold?


brleatherwood said:


> That was Weidmans 3rd UFC fight, that is why the difference in pay. Silva knew he was going out either way. Last time he show boated that bad he was told by DW he would no longer be a fighter in the UFC if it happened again. So all in all I think he wated to lose.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Jon Jones commented on Silva's loss, "he got disrespectful, war gods made him pay"


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

UFC 168 December 28. Weiman vs. Silva II.


----------



## g1texas (Aug 6, 2007)

FireEater said:


> Anderson threw that fight to get out and move back toBrazil to be with all his family.





g1texas said:


> You think he lost on purpose, I donâ€™t. I could go point by point where I think you are wrong, but I think that would be kinda pointless at this time. Bottom line; we can revisit this thread and your â€œSilva takes a dive to quit the UFCâ€ theory when/if he is back in the octagon.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...erson-silva-vs-chris-weidman-rematch/2514777/



> *Anderson Silva vs. Chris Weidman rematch heads UFC 168*





> UFC President Dana White promised the world that new UFC middleweight champion Chris Weidman and former kingpin Anderson Silva would meet again. Now it's official.
> The UFC boss on Saturday revealed on ESPN's _SportsCenter_ that both Weidman and Silva have agreed to meet Dec. 28 in the headlining bout of a previously announced UFC 168 event, which takes place at Las Vegas' MGM Grand Garden Arena. The night's main card, including the Weidman vs. Silva rematch, airs on pay-per-view. White further confirmed that bout agreements have already been signed.


Well FireEater that was fast now wasn't it?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, I officially have lost all faith in the UFC. It is no better than wrestling to me as Dana is continuing to show he is all talk when it comes to disciplining the fighters and wanting to stay away from the antics that are ruining the sport. 

He was very adamant about Silva not fighting again if he pulled his usual clowning around in the ring. We watched the clip the other day of Dana hammering this point home after Silva clowned around in the ring a few fights back. 

But now here he is, allowing the antics to continue so he can fill his wallet with the fans money. Then pitting these two together again for no other reason than to make a buck off those who will pay to watch. 

Silva should have to sit back and fight his way to the top again just like the other fighters have to do. 

Oh well, he will not get another dime out of my pocket. I'll either pirate the fights or simply not watch them at this point.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Yep, I officially have lost all faith in the UFC. It is no better than wrestling to me as Dana is continuing to show he is all talk when it comes to disciplining the fighters and wanting to stay away from the antics that are ruining the sport.
> 
> He was very adamant about Silva not fighting again if he pulled his usual clowning around in the ring. We watched the clip the other day of Dana hammering this point home after Silva clowned around in the ring a few fights back.
> 
> ...


its all about the $$$$$

watch all your fights here. http://firstrowus.eu/


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Anderson will completely dominate in the rematch.

and yes, like the NBA, NFL and MLB... it's unfortunately all about $$$.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Anderson will completely dominate in the rematch.
> 
> and yes, like the NBA, NFL and MLB... it's unfortunately all about $$$.


I'm thinking the same thing.

Also, being all about the money is fine as that is what makes sports go around.

But Dana needs to stop talking smack about keeping his sport different and keeping the fighters in line. He has yet to stick to his words, another great example is letting women fight in the UFC.

He was all against it and said it would never happen, then cha-ching! It happened....lol!

But yea, I bet there is a completely different Silva in the ring come December.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Anderson will completely dominate in the rematch.
> 
> and yes, like the NBA, NFL and MLB... it's unfortunately all about $$$.


if he can keep it standing he always has a chance but he felt Weidmans power on the ground and knows he doesnt want to fight there. thats whay he was hotdogin it so much trying to bait Chris in but it didnt work out in his favor cause Weidman kept a cool head and didnt fall for the antics, i think Weidman by GNP or Sub in the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FireEater said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.
> 
> Also, being all about the money is fine as that is what makes sports go around.
> 
> ...


Dana doesn't call the shots. He's the fertitta brothers puppet. They are in it to make money.


----------

